# how do i deploy custom screen saver in group policy?



## sieg84 (Jan 10, 2013)

how do i deploy custom screen saver in group policy?

How do i deploy so that i only deploy the users computers and make sure servers or not affected? thanks


----------



## sieg84 (Jan 10, 2013)

anyone could help? i try to deploy successfully with window xp pc however when i try to to load a script to copy the screensaver to the window 7 64 bit folder, c:\windows\syswow64, i got access denied? how do i create a scripts to prevent access denied to window 7 64 bit windows\syswow64 folders?


----------



## christiandavies (Jan 31, 2014)

Under User *Config > Policies > Admin Templates > Control Panel > Personalization* there is an option for Force Specific Screensaver. In the field you need to type the name of your .scr executable of your screensaver. Probably needs to be in the NETLOGON folder to pick it up.


----------

